# Fix or Replace



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have an 1975 Massey Ferguson 1135 tractor that I am trying to determine if I should fix it or replace it. It is needing a clutch, and the hydraulic pumps replaced. I has about 7900 hours on it. We replaced the head gasket a few years ago. It never fails to start, and the engine seems to have plenty of power. All we use it for anymore pick up bales. 

I have found a 285 Massey that is not to far from me that looks like it might be worth the money; I have not yet looked at it. They are asking $11,000 for it.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

These are tough because if you get a different tractor there’s no guarantee it won’t need the same things or some other costly repair. I’d be inclined to fix it if it’s a good tractor for you otherwise. Depends how much the repair is going to run.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I tend to agree with Josh." Better the devil you know than the devil you don't know ".
Clutch parts are a few hundred plus labor. Hydraulic pumps are expensive, possibly as much as 2K. You could have it all repaired for less than 3K.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

PaulN said:


> I tend to agree with Josh." Better the devil you know than the devil you don't know ".
> Clutch parts are a few hundred plus labor. Hydraulic pumps are expensive, possibly as much as 2K. You could have it all repaired for less than 3K.


Ditto


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

FIX


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd lean towards fixing it if I was in that position, unless the repair is going to be unrealistically expensive.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I was told that if there is any metal grinding in the oil that it will take out the new pumps. Is there any easy way to check to see if there is any grindings in the oil?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Drain the oil, check hydraulic screen, cut hydraulic filter apart. You could send a sample out for analysis.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well with new pumps I would always always always use new oil, new filters, clean any screens and flush out the system as much as possible.

What diagnostic work have you done to determine that the pumps are bad?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> I was told that if there is any metal grinding in the oil that it will take out the new pumps. Is there any easy way to check to see if there is any grindings in the oil?


If possible insert a magnet in bottom of oil reservoir to check for presence of metal filings. What tests have been performed to determine hyd pumps have failed? I'd repair 1135 vs possibility of buying someone else's problems.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

The 1135 is a great tractor - a far better tractor IMHO than the MF 285. What makes you think both hydraulic pumps need replaced? Don't know where you are located, but you might contact Rudolph Brothers Implement as they really know these MF tractors and could diagnose and fix the tractor. For $11K, you should be able to buy another 1135 or a 1105.

Good luck!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm in the camp of "better to fix something you know works well and its background" than to start all over again with an unknown. Lots and lots of dishonest thievery out there with machinery sales.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I’d rather fix it. Clutch repair shouldn’t be too bad. And just like everyone else is asking what do you think is wrong with the hydraulic pumps?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It is getting to the point where it is getting hard to steer, and lifts the loader slowly. There are time when you can hear a pump chattering. 



VA Haymaker said:


> The 1135 is a great tractor - a far better tractor IMHO than the MF 285. What makes you think both hydraulic pumps need replaced? Don't know where you are located, but you might contact Rudolph Brothers Implement as they really know these MF tractors and could diagnose and fix the tractor. For $11K, you should be able to buy another 1135 or a 1105.
> 
> Good luck!


I am in Riverton Wyoming.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

If you get a serial number on that pump look up a rebuild kit. It shouldn’t be too bad. Most pumps from that age are pretty straight forward and are very similar design.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

You need to get a service book and follow some diagnostic procedures. Could be a bad charge pump, main pump, stuck automatic dump valve, bad valve seat, Etc.

Before willy nilly putting pumps in it you need to figure out what the actual problem is.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> It is getting to the point where it is getting hard to steer, and lifts the loader slowly. There are time when you can hear a pump chattering.


Hyd pump chattering could be as simple a low oil supply to pump. How long since hyd filter was changed? Does MF 1135 have a hyd sump screen? Over the yrs I heard of & read of many hyd pumps being replaced only to determine that the replaced hyd pump was not at fault. I recommend performing very good hyd system diagnostics prior to replacing a hyd pump.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Your symptoms indicate a possible charge pump failing/ cracked pickup tube. if you go in to fix that, from above in the cab, and behind through the pto you may as well rebuild the pto pack also. Front pump usually will be leaking around the shaft if its going out. If not, its rebuildable. I had 3 1155's over the years, only downfalls to me were the dry clutch ( changed one in 5 hrs) and the poor gear selection on the tractor. Made for farming not loader work. If you like the tractor go ahead and repair it. They are solid tractors, much better then a 285 is.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I think I have found someone who can fix my tractor, so after the first of the year we are gong to haul it up to him.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It is starting to look like we should have gotten rid of that tractor a couple years ago. 


This is what was found when they dropped out the filter. They are going to clean out this filter, and put fluid back in and check the pressures. Before they a 7 psi, I guess it is supposed to be at







11 psi. The last time I ran the tractor I remember hearing some grinding when the brakes were pressed hard.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That ain’t a real pretty picture, and I ain’t a mechanic that has seen it all, but there will be a decent amount of crap in the suction screen. There is a lot going on in those transmissions, especially with wet brakes and wet clutches, so it is to be expected that some flak will be generated and stopped at the suction screen. What I see there wouldn’t make me panic.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Those pieces of brass bushing looks expensive to replace if one chooses to replace it.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Uh oh. I see what looks like bushing/bearing material in there. And something else that's been grinding itself. 😬 Damn the bad luck. You might get lucky and a good cleaning might get you on your way. I've seen stuff like that before and had no clue because the machine acted just fine. It's amazing sometimes what a machine can have go wrong down in the belly somewhere and you don't even know it!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks brass like a bushing, thrust washer, syncro, etc.

I wouldn't let that leave my shop until I knew where it was from, replaced it, all the debris was removed, oil and filter changed, and tested out.

No was I could stand behind my work if "I just cleaned the filter, put oil in and tested pressure".


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

If your mechanically inclined I would do a complete disassembly from the clutch back and find out what was going on! I wouldn't give a plug nickel for all this new emissions crap tractors with all kinds of electrical junk that fails chronically. Nope.. you have a lot of fixin' to get to the price of a new one!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a mechanic working on it. I don't have that skill for that type of work, nor do I have the tools to break a tractor in half.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I talked with my mechanic this afternoon. He thinks there is some issues inside the transmission. I'm not sure I want to open that thing up; once I do I'm committed. I am concerned about being able to find parts for a almost 50 year old tractor.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> I talked with my mechanic this afternoon. He thinks there is some issues inside the transmission. I'm not sure I want to open that thing up; once I do I'm committed. I am concerned about being able to find parts for a almost 50 year old tractor.


your mechanic should know if you can get the parts and if they don’t they can figure it out easily enough.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't see where finding parts would be a problem. Many times it's easier to find parts for a 60 - 70 year old tractor then a 20 year old one.


----------

